# dissapearing molly?



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

i have a 50 gallon fish tank i got as a gift.i hd a balloon molly in it but then one day i couldnt find it.any ideas?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

When exactly did it go missing?????

If it has recently then maybe it's just hiding.
Or if/when you do water changes perhaps it jumped out without you knowin.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

its been missing for 3 days


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It either jumped, was siphoned out, or was eaten by another pet in your house... Sherlock Holmes would know!!!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

it didnt jump because it has a top,it wasnt siphoned out,and my dogs couldnt have gotten it


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Well have another thorough check round any plants or ornaments agin thoroughly and update us once you have.

But have you done a water change/filter clean recently or anything involving taking the lid of your tank...


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

no i havent


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

i only had it for 3 days and we did a water change when we got it


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Then it's either their or it's Houdini...


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

could my iridescent shark have eaten her?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh right well tell us the tankmates that I lived with


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

1 iridescent shark,2 pictus catfish,9 other mollies,and 5 platys


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

the iridescent shark and 2 pictus catfish are 4-5in. long


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Sounds as if the shark has eaten him however mollies are quite big and for a shark like that to kill him must meen the molly was either already dead or very I'll...

Check for remains


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

i will.thanx


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree. It was eaten. And just to keep up my popular culture references, it was eaten James Bond style. :fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

the pictus did it or the shark did. Expect to end up with one fat fish from that bunch.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

turns out my shark did it i noticed hes fatter than normal


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

No comment...


----------

